# IUD Expulsion



## monalisa (Sep 10, 2009)

Does any one know the dx for IUD Expulsion.    Other question is the IUD partially came out during procedure (colposcopy w/Biopsy) so the Dr finished taking out.  Will this qualify for also billing a 58301 IUD Removal?
Thanks


----------



## rnadasi (Sep 16, 2009)

*rnadasi, cpc*

there no such specific diagnosis for the iud expulsion & if u want to bill for the removal (58301 dx v25.42) can be done but most likely the ins will bundled w/the colpo. Hope the info helps


----------

